
Mask Truthers – The American Conservative - rbanffy
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/dreher/mask-truthers/
======
bediger4000
The author comes down on a side of an issue for reasons that he can enumerate
and reason from. That's good. However, he does say something really odd:

"In fact, one reason I consider myself a conservative is because, according to
Russell Kirk, conservatism proper rejects ideological thinking."

That seems misguided. I mean, maybe it's true, but you'd have to define
"ideological thinking" very carefully, and even then, all you're doing is
defining the problem away. Probably nobody else will accept your very careful
definition of "ideological thinking".

